# Different strokes - the MA way



## AngryHobbit (Apr 26, 2018)

This is somewhat belated - a discovery I made on Monday before my POUND class, of all the places. Bear with me.... @gpseymour has been putting me through my paces with the weapons kata he devised, including the rattan stick kata with both single and double-stick. To improve my versatility with this particular type of weapon, he had me practice the kata with something heavier - an equivalent of a police baton. 

Well... while I was waiting for the POUND class to begin, I got to wondering - what would happen if I tried the same kata with the lighter sticks... like the POUND sticks. POUND sticks are about half the length of the rattan fighting sticks - they are essentially drumsticks made of light, durable, industrial-grade fiberglass (that is not to say they don't feel like they weigh a ton each by the end of the class). 

I gave them a spin with the double-stick kata and the effect was startling. It took me at least four tries to control my momentum and keep myself from falling over because I was still compensating for a heavier weapon. I had to mind what every part of my arm was doing - shoulder to wrist. I didn't have enough time to coordinate my feet with the rest of it all - just ran out of time. Very educational. 

Note to self - vary your weapons. By all means, perfect the exercise with the standard weapon, but try it with other options too - longer, shorter, bigger or smaller in diameter, lighter, heavier, etc. A stick is just about one of the most easily accessible weapons in real-life situations, but it helps to know how effectively you can use it if it's not standard weight and size.


----------



## pdg (Apr 26, 2018)

Definitely a useful discovery.

I'd like to extend it though seeing as much practice is done under the reasoning of self defence.

Mix up your other techniques too.

Run through patterns or drills in street or work clothes.

Do it without warming up first.

I train in bare feet (which is quite common I believe) but I wear steel toecap boots for work. If I couldn't kick, from cold, with heavy feet any self defence aspect would be entirely negated...


If someone attacks they're not going to wait while you select a stick weapon of the appropriate size and weight for you to use - likewise they won't wait while you get changed into your nice loose training suit and do a warmup routine


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Definitely a useful discovery.
> 
> I'd like to extend it though seeing as much practice is done under the reasoning of self defence.
> 
> ...


I used to have to wear steel toe shoes for a couple of my previous jobs - you can do some damage with those!  I think they count as a weapon within their own right.

And yeah, I am completely with you on street clothes and shoes. Women should definitely find out what they can do wearing a skirt or a dress (watch the hilarious scene at the dress shop from the latest _Wonder Woman_ installation with Gal Gadot - it illustrates the point perfectly). Everyone should see how a long coat might affect them. Or a tailored suit (you can't raise your arms as high because of the way the sleeves are structured and because of the shoulder padding.) All important stuff to know.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Definitely a useful discovery.
> 
> I'd like to extend it though seeing as much practice is done under the reasoning of self defence.
> 
> ...


One of my personal pet peeves is when people wear workout gear to a "street clothes" class. The point of those classes is to explore the inherent limitations and advantages of different clothing (both yours and your opponent's). Showing up in shorts and a t-shirt every time is missing the point, unless that's how you dress the majority of the time.

I've practiced my techniques and forms (including weapons) in dress shoes (leather soles), slacks, suit coat, even with a neck tie. I've also practiced them in grippy shoes, on uneven surfaces, etc. Most of it makes little difference, but some does, and practicing in those varied settings and outfits is how I figure out what does matter.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> One of my personal pet peeves is when people wear workout gear to a "street clothes" class. The point of those classes is to explore the inherent limitations and advantages of different clothing (both yours and your opponent's). Showing up in shorts and a t-shirt every time is missing the point, unless that's how you dress the majority of the time.
> 
> I've practiced my techniques and forms (including weapons) in dress shoes (leather soles), slacks, suit coat, even with a neck tie. I've also practiced them in grippy shoes, on uneven surfaces, etc. Most of it makes little difference, but some does, and practicing in those varied settings and outfits is how I figure out what does matter.


I think we should have a formal wear class. Full-on black tie. So we wouldn't run into the same issue as Bruce Wayne's parents (as you recall, they were coming home from the theater when they got murdered). Just saying. 

Ooooh, I wonder how much damage I could do to someone with that massive Swarowsky crystal wrist cuff I have. <strolls off pensively>


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2018)

What is a POUND class?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What is a POUND class?


???
POUND: Rockout. Workout.®


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What is a POUND class?


High intensity cardio and core exercise with drumsticks involved. 

Here, this should help. Granted, we don't look quite as good - but we've got the intensity.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 26, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> POUND class .



Sounds like something you'd take at PORN-U

edit - after seeing the video it looks more like tryouts for the blue man group. cool


----------



## Anarax (Apr 26, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> I used to have to wear steel toe shoes for a couple of my previous jobs - you can do some damage with those!  I think they count as a weapon within their own right.
> 
> And yeah, I am completely with you on street clothes and shoes. Women should definitely find out what they can do wearing a skirt or a dress (watch the hilarious scene at the dress shop from the latest _Wonder Woman_ installation with Gal Gadot - it illustrates the point perfectly). Everyone should see how a long coat might affect them. Or a tailored suit (you can't raise your arms as high because of the way the sleeves are structured and because of the shoulder padding.) All important stuff to know.



I'm pretty sure Eddie is Ewan Mcgregor from an alternate universe where they learned to travel across dimensions.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 26, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Sounds like something you'd take at PORN-U
> 
> edit - after seeing the video it looks more like tryouts for the blue man group. cool


I like both those replies, MD.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 26, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Sounds like something you'd take at PORN-U
> 
> edit - after seeing the video it looks more like tryouts for the blue man group. cool


Hey, both pole dancers and the members of the Blue Man Group are terrific athletes - so, this works either way.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 26, 2018)

Anarax said:


> I'm pretty sure Eddie is Ewan Mcgregor from an alternate universe where they learned to travel across dimensions.


He is like a god at our household. We have an Eddie Izzard quote for pretty much all of life's situations. Any gaps are filled in with quotes from _Family Guy_, _The Fifth Element_, and _Princess Bride_.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 30, 2018)

P. S. Certain lessons in the weapons kata are self-teaching. Like "thou shalt not whack thine self on the head with thine rattan stick" or "thine sheen is not thine enemy - thou shalt not crack it with the staff). Um.... heard it from a friend.


----------



## pdg (Apr 30, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> P. S. Certain lessons in the weapons kata are self-teaching. Like "thou shalt not whack thine self on the head with thine rattan stick" or "thine sheen is not thine enemy - thou shalt not crack it with the staff). Um.... heard it from a friend.



That's a bit tame...


----------



## AngryHobbit (Apr 30, 2018)

pdg said:


> That's a bit tame...
> 
> View attachment 21425


That's commandment number one.


----------

